# Flache hdmi und lan kabel



## Shadyyy (10. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich wusste nicht so wirklich wohin mit dem Thema deshalb hoffe ich das es hier richtig aufgehoben ist. Ich verkabel im Moment mein zimmer neu (neuem Fernseher und lowboard sei dank) und möchte dementsprechend gleich lan kabel im zimmer verlegen und ein hdmi kabel vom PC zum Fernseher.

Alle diese kabel müssen unter einer Tür durch (metallschiene relativ wenig Platz darunter). Nun gibt es ja diese dünnen lan kabel. Sind die zu empfehlen oder hab ich da Verluste etc zu befürchten. Gibt es das ganze auch für hdmi ? (Fernseher ist nur fhd aber wenn direkt ein gutes kabel liegt ist das ja auch nicht schlecht wenn man mal aufrüstet). Daneben müssen noch 2 boxen kabel und ein antennenkabel darein gelegt werden. Also alles relativ eng diese kabel werden ja nicht warm oder ?

Gibt es da allgemein dünnere und dickere kabel ? Also Antenne, hdmi und lan ? Oder sind die runden alle gleich dick ?


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2016)

Warm werden die Kabel nicht wirklich. Allerdings solltest du dann auf gute Schirmung achten. 

Ich würde die Kabel allerdings eher in einem Leerrohr direkt durch die Wand ziehen.


----------



## Shadyyy (10. November 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warm werden die Kabel nicht wirklich. Allerdings solltest du dann auf gute Schirmung achten.
> 
> Ich würde die Kabel allerdings eher in einem Leerrohr direkt durch die Wand ziehen.


Naja die Wand ist tapeziert wollte eigentlich nur mal "eben" die Kabel da rüber legen und mit der Tür wär es mit dem leerrohr ja auch problematisch müsste ich dann ja oben rüber gehen. Dann verzichte ich lieber darauf. Das antennenkabel liegt schon und geht im Rahmen der Tür über die Tür. Würde das nur bei der Gelegenheit da rein legen. Ansonsten belasse ich es bei hdmi und lan gibt's das beides als Flachbandkabel?


----------



## Darmdorf (10. November 2016)

Also flaches Lan Kabel gibt es, sogar in Cat. 7! Ich habe einen in 20m, und es ist prima zu verlegen (CAT 7 PATCHKABEL STP FLACH WEISS 20M). War relativ günstig, und sehr gut abgeschirmt. Solche Kabel in HDMI gibt es bestimmt auch.


----------



## Shadyyy (14. November 2016)

Hab nochmal eine Frage dazu. Hab jetzt alle Kabel bestellt und auch verlegt. Unter den fusleisten am laminat. Die kurven hab ich alle relativ rund hinbekommen also geknickt ist da nichts. Aber hab die Kabel teilweise relativ gequetscht  (lan,kabel,hdmi und toslink) kann da was warm werden? Könnte zu Störungen kommen ist mir bewusst aber mach mir eher sorgen ob da was schmoren könnte.


----------



## Darmdorf (19. November 2016)

Freut mich das Du scheinbar passende Kabel gefunden hast. Keine Sorge. Schmorren kann da nichts, da nur Signale mit geringem Pegel durchfliessen. Quetschen ist natürlich NICHT optimal. Ging es dann nicht anders, denn so können Signalkurzschlüße verursacht werden. Und funktioniert alles ok?


----------



## Shadyyy (19. November 2016)

Ja ist jetzt alles verlegt und angeschlossen. Funktioniert alles bestens. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Darmdorf (20. November 2016)

Super. Danke für Deine Rückmeldung.


----------

